# Java Programmieren....



## BillaBong (12. April 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe vorerst nur mal eine kleine Anfänger Frage. Ich möchte mich mal in Java reinarbeiten und wollte wissen mit welchem Programm man das so in der Regel Programmiert oder schreibt. Also für html, php und css hatte ich notepad++ kann ich das auch für java benutzt ? Oder gibt es da bessere Programme für. Gibt es solche Programme auch als Freeware ?


----------



## con-f-use (12. April 2006)

Also die großen beiden IDEs sind wohl Eclipse und BlueJ. Mir ist Eclipse irgentwie sympatischer, kann aber nicht sagen wieso. Beide sind kostenlos und lohnen sich mal auszuprobieren. *IDE* steht übrigesn für *I*ntigrated *D*evelopement *E*ngine.

Ansonst brauchst du noch das JDK (Auchtung, nicht die JRE). *JDK *steht für *J*ava *D*evelopement *K*it und *JRE* für *J*ava *R*untime *E*nviroment. Ersteres brauchst du, wenn du wirklich Programme in Java schreiben willst, letzteres nur wenn du sie lediglich starten können willst. JRE wird mit JDK automatisch installiert.
Es empfielt sich die Frage bei der Installation vom JDK, ob du den Source-Code mit installieren willst mit "Ja" zu beantworten, auch wenn's dann ein wenig mehr Speicher frisst. So lernt man besser und kann auch bestimmte Features in den IDEs nutzen.

Ob du dein notepad++ weiter einsetzten kannst weiß ich nicht, aber ich vermute mal, es existiert ein Java-Plugin dafür. Des Weiteren würde ich aber stark vermuten, dass du mit Eclipes oder BlueJ, die sich darauf spezialisiert haben auf jeden Fall besser fährst, als mit einem Pugin für einen beliebigen normalen Editor.


----------



## BillaBong (12. April 2006)

Danke für die schnelle und umfangreiche Antwort. ich habe mich dafür entschieden mir auch mal eclips anzuschauen da ich auf meheren Seiten schon was darüber gelesen habe.


----------



## illaX (13. April 2006)

Du kannst mit jedem Text-Editor arbeiten, nur muss man dann alles ueber die Konsole steuern und natuerlich bieten IDE's eine bessere Fehlererkennung und viele andere Erweiterungen die das Leben erleichtern


----------



## janw (13. April 2006)

con-f-use hat gesagt.:
			
		

> *IDE* steht übrigesn für *I*ntigrated *D*evelopement *E*ngine.


 Ich will ja nicht kleinlich sein, aber google und ich meinen, IDE steht für *I*ntegrated *D*evelopment *E*nvironment   

http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=ide+"integrated+development+environment"&btnG=Suche&meta=

Jan


----------



## illaX (13. April 2006)

Ich muss da mal jan zustimmen, damit er nicht so alleine dasteht


----------



## vault-tec (13. April 2006)

Ich versteh' echt nicht, was alle an Eclipse immer so toll finden.  
Mir ist das Teil zu überlaufen und unübersichtlich (nicht intuitiv). Gerade für Anfänger finde ich Eclipse eher ungeeignet, da man ja Java lernen möchte und nicht, wie man Eclipse bedient.

Joe find' ich da besser. Dumm nur, dass da die Entwicklung eingestellt wurde.

Dann gibt es da natürlich noch JCreator und Gel. Hättest du aber auch alles selber rausfinden können, indem du  benutzt mit den Stichworten "java", "ide" und "windows" z.B.... Wär' vielleicht doch mal Zeit für ein Google-Tut... ;-]

Wir haben an der FH übrigens im ersten Semester mit Java die Auflage bekommen, nur mit einem simplen Texteditor und dem JDK zu entwickeln; das sollte den Fokus auf der Sprache halten und nicht auf der (bequemen) Umgebung. Ich fand das ganz angenehm und würde dir deshalb auch empfehlen, erstmal nur einen Texteditor zu verwenden der im Höchstfall Syntax-Highlighting für Java beherrscht. Wenn du dann etwas sicherer mit Java unterwegs bist, kannst du dich an eine "richtige" IDE wagen.

Gruß, Niko


----------



## illaX (13. April 2006)

Da muss ich zustimmen. Aber ich wuerde nur gggggaaaaaaaannnnzzz kleine Projekte mit einem Text-Editor schreiben. Sobald du zB anfaengst mit vielen imports zu arbeiten ist dies in einem Text-Editor viel zu aufwaendig.
Vllt. erst mal nen HelloWorld, Taschenrechner,... schreiben. Somit lernst du wie mit der console gearbeitet wird und du verstehst besser die Zusammenhaenge. Wenn du dann ein groesseres Projekt angehst wuerde ich mich mit einer IDE auseinandersetzen und sehr wichtig mit strukturiertem programmieren und OOP.


----------



## vault-tec (13. April 2006)

*@illaX:*
Jupp, das meine ich ja auch; um die Grundlagen zu lernen einen Editor und das JDK (Compiler usw.), und wenn das dann mal sitzt, darf's dann auch eine IDE mit allen Annehmlichkeiten sein, die einem die Hälfte vom Code schon vorserviert und bei der man zu dem Zeitpunkt dann auch versteht, was da alles schon steht. 

Gruß, Niko

*<edit>*
Hätte ich ja beinahe vergessen: Ganz wichtig sind erstmal die OOP-Grundlagen! Sonst bringt Java keinen Spaß... 
*</edit>*


----------



## ichnicht (19. April 2006)

Ja, das is so eine Sache, mit was man anfangen und dann weitermachen "sollte".

Ich habe vor zirka 6 Monaten angefange in Java zu programmieren (besser; ich wurde schulisch mehr oder weniger gezwungen ;-) ). Am Anfang hatten wir auf den Schulcomputern nur diesen "JavaEditor", von welchem ich dringenst abraten kann, da er durch und durch verbuggt ist, und teilweise das arbeiten erschwert als erleichtert. Ein Freund von mir hat dann von seinem Bruder Eclips empfohlen bekommen, welches ich dann natürlich auch getestet habe. Nach zirka 2 Tagen "Eingewöhnungsphase" hab ich mich mit dieser IDE seehhhr angefreundet und werde auch in näherer Zukunft auf eine andere wechseln.

Das man am Anfang eher in TextEditoren (zB Notepad oä.) arbeiten sollte und dann erst auf eine "ordentliche" IDE umsteigen, finde ich persönlich nicht so ganz für richtig, da man gerade beim lernen einer neuen Sprache nicht noch unnötig vom händischen formatieren und imports suchen usw. aufgehalten werden sollte.

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir soweit helfen.
Viel Spaß beim Programmieren


----------



## maltor (19. April 2006)

Ich habe vor kurzen noch mit Kate unter Linux gearbeitet, Eclips schien mir erst zu kompliziert und unübersichtlich, aber noch einer kurzen Eingewöhnungszeit ist Eclips echt super, ich könnt mir nichts besseres vorstellen.


 Hier eine kostenloses Buch zum download 
http://www.javabuch.de/ 


 Und die JavaAPI
http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/api/


 und wie schon gesagt wurde  OOP solltest du verstehen!


----------



## Snape (20. April 2006)

Moin,
kurz noch mein Senf dazu:
Als IDE kommen natürlich noch Borland JBuilder und Netbeans in Frage. Netbeans hat vor allem mit Version 5 ordentlich zugelegt. Beide verfügen im Gegensatz zu Eclipse von Hause aus über einen einfach zu benutzenden GUI-Builder. Allerdings ist auch hier Vorsicht angesagt. Einfach mal eben so zusammenklicken ist nicht, man sollte schon wissen, was man macht und was man will.


----------



## Djini (20. April 2006)

Ich kann Dir auch nur Eclipse empfehlen.
Wir haben vor einigen Monaten in der Firma ein Projekt durchgeführt in dem wir die gängigen Entwicklungsumgebungen getestet haben. Und als wirklich deutlicher Sieger kam Eclipse dabei raus.


----------



## Snape (20. April 2006)

Welche Kriterien waren ausschlaggebend, was kann Eclipse mehr/besser als JBuilder, Netbeans und Consorten?


----------



## Romsl (20. April 2006)

Hi,

Welche Größe hatte das Projekt. Allein schon der wiederholende und langwierige Aufbau der Workspace bringt mich bei Eclipse um den Verstand.

Gruß

Romsl


----------



## teppi (20. April 2006)

Hö?! Das dauert doch nur solange, damit der nerdige Programmierer sich mit einer guten Ausrede einen Pott Kaffee holen kann..  It`s a feature!


----------



## vault-tec (20. April 2006)

teppi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hö?! Das dauert doch nur solange, damit der nerdige Programmierer sich mit einer guten Ausrede einen Pott Kaffee holen kann..  It`s a feature!


Auch besser bekannt unter dem schönen Namen "Compile-Schlaf". 
Gibt's bei allen Umgebungen mehr oder weniger lang, das Feature. 
Aber es gibt genug andere Gründe für Einsteiger in Java, Eclipse zu meiden.

Gruß, Niko


----------



## Djini (20. April 2006)

Wir haben folgende Punkte getestet:
Java-Projekte-Verwaltung
Navigation in Java-Projekten
Editor-Funktionalität
automatische “Refactoring“-Unterstützung
Suchfunktionen
Vergleichen von Quellcode
Kompilieren
Programmausführung
Debug-Funktionalität
Erweiterbarkeit

Getestet wurden Eclipse, JBuilder, NetBeans, IntelliJ und der JCreator. Es wurden eher kleinere Projekte getestet (ca. 50 Klassen). Größere wird es bei uns wohl in nächster Zeit nicht geben. Wir haben den Punkten noch Unterpunkte zugeordnet und Gewichtungen verteilt. So kamen wir letztendlich auf eine Prozentzahl für jede Entwicklungsumgebung.
Platz 1	Eclipse					92,6%
Platz 2	IntelliJ					65,7%
Platz 3	Netbeans/Java Studio Creator	                                57,5%
Platz 4	JBuilder					48,1%
Platz 5	JCreator					31,6%
Könnte jetzt hier natürlich auch das Fazit posten, aber das ist zu lang 

Zu einem ähnlichen Ergebnis kam übrigens auch die Zeitschrift IX vom Februar 06.


----------



## Romsl (20. April 2006)

Hi,

Das ist mir schon klar, dass es bei 50 Klassen noch nicht merklich ins Gewicht fällt. 

Für Eclipse spricht sicherlich die Community und die vielen Plugins. Wer aber darauf nicht angewiesen ist, fährt meines Erachtens besser mit IntelliJ oder NetBeans.

Aber wie wahrscheinlich alle wissen liegt das im Auge des Betrachters ;-) 

Gruß

Romsl


----------



## con-f-use (20. April 2006)

Bei NetBeans hat mich der ganze Schnick-Schnack aufgeregt und den Teilweise unsauberen Code, den das Teil im GUI-Create-Modes (keine Ahnung wie der wirklich heißt, aber ihr wisst, was ich meine) fabriziert. Außerdem finde ich das die File-Verwaltung relativ mies.


----------



## vault-tec (20. April 2006)

Romsl hat gesagt.:
			
		

> [...]
> Aber wie wahrscheinlich alle wissen liegt das im Auge des Betrachters ;-)
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Richtig...
Die einen kommen mit der einen IDE besser klar, weil sie genauer ihre Anforderungen abdeckt, die anderen kommen mit der anderen besser klar aus den selben Gründen. 
Und ich glaube eh keiner Statistik, die ich nicht selber gefälscht habe. Und das trifft auch auf irgendwelche Studien zu; die kann sich theoretisch jeder zurecht deuten... 
Gerade, wenn Punkte drin getestet werden, die dem einen wichtiger sind als dem anderen, verzerrt das das Bild natürlich entsprechend. Und außerdem:



			
				Immanuel Kant hat gesagt.:
			
		

> "Über Geschmack läßt sich nicht disputieren."



In diesem Sinne...

Gruß, Niko ;-)


----------



## Thomas Darimont (20. April 2006)

Hallo!

Jetzt will ich auch mal... ;-)
Also, dass bei größeren Projekten jede IDE ab und an mal etwas mehr zu tun hat ist ja wohl klar. Weiterhin ist die Ursache hierfür oftmals eher bei einer  "ungeschickten" Projektstruktur als bei der IDE selbst zu suchen. Außerdem neigen manche Entwickler dazu ihre Eclipse Installation mit Massen an Plugins zuzuschmeißen die sie eigentlich gar nicht verwenden. Weiterhin ist auch nicht jedes Eclipse Plugin nach den "Plugin-Dev"-Blueprints entworfen. So ist es in Eclipse beispielsweise gute Sitte ein Plugin erst dann zu initialisieren (dessen Klassen zu laden), wenn die Funktionalität wirklich benötigt wird. Leider verlangen aber einige Thirdparty Plugins nach einer Initialisierung bei Start der Eclipse Laufzeit was wieder zu unangenehmen Wartezeiten führt...

Weiterhin kann man bei Eclipse sehen, dass sich sie die Entwickler damit richtig Mühe geben. Neben weiteren Features kommt fast jede neue Eclipse Version mit Performanceverbessungen an. Außerdem ist Eclipse für mich wie eine riesige Spielweise. Ich arbeite nun schon fast 4 Jahre intensiv mit Eclipse und muss sagen, dass ich trotzdem fast jeden Tag noch etwas (nützliches!) neues entdecken kann.

Außerdem steckt hinter Eclipse ine riesige (auch kommerzielle) Community wie man sie bei manch anderen IDE's (NetBeans, IntelliJ) ein wenig vermisst.

Man sollte bedenken, dass Eclipse mittlerweile die Basis für recht viele kommerzielle IDE's geworden ist. IBM's WebSphere Studio Application Developer, SAPs Netwever Studio,... MyEclipse , usw. basieren auf Eclipse ;-)

AFAIK hat Borland vor einiger Zeit bekannt gegeben, dass die JBuilder Umgebung so wie man sie derzeit kennt in Zukunft nicht mehr weiterentwicklet wird ... ratet mal was hier passiert ;-)
http://www.borland.com/us/company/n...rland_announces_jbuilder_product_roadmap.html

IntelliJ IDEA bietet meiner Meinung nach ein paar mehr ausgereiftere Features (Refactoring, Code Assistent ...) im Bereich Java Entwicklung als Eclipse aber, die Unterschiede sind für mich persönlich erstmal nur geringfügig und zum anderen kann man mit Eclipse ja weit mehr als nur Java Entwicklen ;-) (CDT, Embbeded Stuff, PyDev, RCP, ...)

Was mich derzeit an Netbeans fasziniert ist der absolut geile Matisse GUI Builder  Aber selbst den wird es bald auch als Eclipse Port geben (gibt's AFAIK sogar schon). Auch die Leichtigkeit mit der man mit den neuen Netbeans Version 4.x/5.x J2EE Entwicklung betreiben kann fasziniert mich, wobei ich sagen muss, dass das mit der Eclipse WTP genauso gut von der Hand geht 

Hier noch ein interessanter Link:
http://www-128.ibm.com/developerworks/library/os-ecidea/

Gruß Tom


----------



## con-f-use (21. April 2006)

Zum Thema "Über Geschmack läßt sich nicht disputieren", wir haben hier nicht gestritten. Sinn dieses Threads war es doch einen Newcomer in Java über den passenden Editor zu beraten und dazu gehört numal seine Stärken und Schwächen zu nennen.
Solche Zitat werden meinstens dazu herangezogen, eine Debatte totzuschlagen derer der Beitragschreiber überdrüssig geworden ist. In dem Fall habe ich eine besser Alternative: Einfach nicht mehr mitlesen!


----------



## Thomas Darimont (21. April 2006)

Hallo!



> Zum Thema "Über Geschmack läßt sich nicht disputieren", wir haben hier nicht gestritten. Sinn dieses Threads war es doch einen Newcomer in Java über den passenden Editor zu beraten und dazu gehört numal seine Stärken und Schwächen zu nennen.
> Solche Zitat werden meinstens dazu herangezogen, eine Debatte totzuschlagen derer der Beitragschreiber überdrüssig geworden ist. In dem Fall habe ich eine besser Alternative: Einfach nicht mehr mitlesen!


Immer schön die Füße still halten ;-) Ich habe nur, wie jeder andere hier meine Meinung geäußert und habe IMHO große Ketzerei vermieden... also keep cool 

Gruß Tom


----------



## con-f-use (21. April 2006)

Hä?! Du hast da glaube ich gerade etwas in den falschen Hals bekommen. Du hast doch gar nicht das Zitat "Über Geschmack läßt sich nicht disputieren" gebracht. Auf dich war mein Beitrag doch gar nicht bezogen, im Gegenteil, du hast doch nochmal reichlich gute Informationen und deinen eigenen Geschmack in dem vorletzten post von dir dargelegt. Außerdem hielt ich mich für cool geblieben... Mein letzer Post war ja gerade ein Aufruf dazu trotz Post wie "Über Geschmack lässt sich nicht disputieren" weiterhin euren Geschmack kundzutun und die Meinung über anderer Leute Geschmäcker zu sagen.

Ich wollte mit meinem Beitrag nur sagen, dass solche Posts, die nur die sowas wie "Alles Ansichstsache, streitet euch nicht" in einem Thread, wo ja gerade eine Ansicht erfragt wurde wenig sinnvoll sinf. Natürlich ist alles subjektiv und das weiß auch jeder, deswegen sind Hinweise darauf obsolet.


----------



## Thomas Darimont (21. April 2006)

Hallo!

Alles klar, ... ist halt schon spät ;-)
gut N8

gruß Tom


----------



## vault-tec (21. April 2006)

con-f-use hat gesagt.:
			
		

> [...]
> Ich wollte mit meinem Beitrag nur sagen, dass solche Posts, die nur die sowas wie "Alles Ansichstsache, streitet euch nicht" in einem Thread, wo ja gerade eine Ansicht erfragt wurde wenig sinnvoll sinf. Natürlich ist alles subjektiv und das weiß auch jeder, deswegen sind Hinweise darauf obsolet.


Öhm... Und du hast den Sinn von meinem Post wohl auch nicht so genau verstanden...  

Die andere Frage ist nämlich auch, wie sinnvoll es ist, immer wieder von vorne den alten Krieg um "die beste IDE" vom Zaun zu brechen; Man bedenke den Unterschied zwischen "disputieren"="streiten" und "diskutieren"="Gedanken und Meinungen untereinander austauschen". 
Und wenn ich halt zum Hundertsten Mal höre, wie toll Eclipse doch sei und dass die anderen IDEs ja eh alle nur zum löschen taugen, sehe ich da nicht mehr viel Bereitschaft zur Diskussion sondern mehr eine "Ich sag' was Sache ist"-Mentalität.

Und ich darf mal den Thread-Ersteller zitieren:


> [...]
> notepad++ kann ich das auch für java benutzt ? Oder gibt es da bessere Programme für. Gibt es solche Programme auch als Freeware ?



Er fragte nach *besseren* Alternativen zu notepad++ und nicht nach *der besten* Java-IDE. Denn gerade diese Auseinandersetzung um _die beste IDE_ wurde hier im Forum ja wohl schon zur Genüge geführt und muss nicht in jedem Thread fortgesetzt werden. 

Nur meine subjektive Meinung... ;-) 

Gruß, Niko


----------



## Snape (21. April 2006)

Djini hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wir haben folgende Punkte getestet:
> Java-Projekte-Verwaltung
> Navigation in Java-Projekten
> Editor-Funktionalität
> ...


Ich bin trotzdem durchaus daran interessiert, vor allem an die konkreten Punkte - vielleicht kannst Du es mir per Email schicken an REZK945(at)gmx.de
Danke!


----------



## schnuffie (21. April 2006)

Nachdem ich JBuilder und Eclipse kenne, muß ich immer wieder feststellen, daß Eclipse zuerst weniger kann als ein neuerer JBuilder, jedoch mit den zahlreichen Plugins zu einer sehr guten IDE wird - wenn ich da z.B. an das Lomboz-Plugin und die SQL-Plugins denke. Natürlich muß man aus der Vielzahl der Plugins erst die "Spreu vom Weizen" trennen, denn es gibt zuviele unnütze Features...


----------

